# Exploded bag



## seanxnj (Jan 24, 2007)

How do i avoid this? Im sure i have to off set my wheels. but i have no idea how to go about measuring, cutting, whatever need be. ANy help? Please


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Exploded bag (seanxnj)*

You need to space your wheels out, plain and simple.


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Exploded bag (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_You need to space your wheels out, plain and simple.

that would be the exact answer.


----------



## seanxnj (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Exploded bag (Capt. Obvious)*

Yea i figured that much. Im running 18x8 wheels with 225/40's. Anyway to measure how far i need to come out? My fenders are rolled already too.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Exploded bag (seanxnj)*

A good place to start would be to measure how far into the bag the wheel rubbed and add a spacer at least that thick.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Exploded bag (Capt. Obvious)*

Take a fender off air it all the way out, and measure/guesstimate from there.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Exploded bag (seanxnj)*

put yout bags in.
put the wheel on.
jack it up.
check for clearance.


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Exploded bag (Grig85)*

you could always take your fenders off play with the ride heights and such and have a open view of whats going on and see if its going to rub and any of the heights chosen.


----------



## seanxnj (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Exploded bag (Grig85)*

wow man thanks for the help. You really have shown me the light. Thanks for your smart a$$ comments.


----------



## seanxnj (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Exploded bag (Still Fantana)*

Im not sure how far out i can go untill i smash into the fender. And since i have never ever done this before i don't want screw something up and order to big of a spacer. so that is why im asking for help


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Exploded bag (seanxnj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seanxnj* »_wow man thanks for the help. You really have shown me the light. Thanks for your smart a$$ comments. 

Um, these are all real suggestions that will actually work.
So go f*ck yourself and enjoy your wasted money. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Exploded bag (Capt. Obvious)*

i didnt see any smart ass comments.. only people trying to help you out


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Exploded bag (hotvr6guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotvr6guy* »_i didnt see any smart ass comments.. only people trying to help you out

Thats what i was thinking








i hope you pop a bag now http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## seanxnj (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Exploded bag (Still Fantana)*

Well Sorry bout that then. To me that read like s smart a$$ comment. I apologize. I guess im used to people in the mk4 forums, talking down on doods who are newbs to stuff. Seriously my bad.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Exploded bag (seanxnj)*

all the air people actually help eachother out
deff do the fender off method, its a pain but thats what i always do when adjusting things you can see exactly whats happening
i rubbed my bag like that the first time when i still had my rcs due to the high offset and the huge tires


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Exploded bag (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_all the air people actually help eachother out
deff do the fender off method, its a pain but thats what i always do when adjusting things you can see exactly whats happening
i rubbed my bag like that the first time when i still had my rcs due to the high offset and the huge tires

well put ... these guys take care of each other, they may mess with you at times but all in good fun, i would deffo try their suggestions http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Exploded bag (GTIzlatko)*

What offset are the wheels? My 18x8 wheels have an offset of 35 but i have a 3mm spacer and clear the bag fine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

true^
i have had 18x8 wheels on my gti and needed 8mm spacers to clear my coil collars. with a bag its even farther out. when i adjusted mine i just went as far as to take off the front bumper. since my fender liners are already out i could see pretty clearly with a flashlight. i only checked for ride height though. i dont plan on moving when im laid out, just for piece of mind i guess. but that worked for me. i was planning on taking the fenders off as well, but didnt have to go that far. thankfully my wheels are et23 up front on an 8.5" wide wheel so i have good clearance.


----------



## seanxnj (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Exploded bag (L.I.VW13)*

My wheel offset is 35mm im using 225/40 tires. on 18x8 wheels


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Exploded bag (seanxnj)*

stretch is your friend


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Exploded bag (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_new tires are your friend

fixed


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

i might try that fender trick, im just paranoid...i hear new things...so i assume they are bad things haha. good luck with it man...spacers would probably be a good first attempt once you see how much of an issue you are dealing with..looks like an 8-10mm issue...how long did it take for it to rub through since you installed them?


----------



## seanxnj (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (___GTI02)*

thanks man. i literally drove my car 50 ft, and then it poped on me


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (seanxnj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seanxnj* »_thanks man. i literally drove my car 50 ft, and then it poped on me

damn worse than i expected, you could crank the coils up a little more for a temp fix maybe?. space+stretch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## seanxnj (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (___GTI02)*

the thing was i didn't want an extreme stretch, i still wanted some handling. what size could i stretch to to help me out?


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

even a 205 wouldnt be that much on an 8, i had an 205 on my old 8.5 fronts and i didnt think it was to much, going down one size to a 215 isnt really gonna give you that much more clearance..maybe itll be just enough but it would suck if it wasnt


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Exploded bag (seanxnj)*

smaller tires arent going to effect your handling- 
205/35


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Exploded bag (seanxnj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seanxnj* »_My wheel offset is 35mm im using 225/40 tires. on 18x8 wheels

Spin the collar on the coilover up so it sits right above the tire. Yo can check this when your all up. then just throw a 3-5mm spacer in there and you should be good


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Exploded bag (vdubfiend)*

"Exploded Bag" Sounds bad, dont you think. A little like a faulty product. But what I see is someone who didn't check anything before they drove 50ft. The tire must have been pressed hard into the bag.
Im sure you know this is an installer error and feel bad. Im also sure now in hind site you know you should have looked before driving down the street. What I do want to bring up, is you are not the first person to make this mistake. But you have to look. air up the car, turn the wheels lock to lock, make sure airline, brake components, are safe. And especially bag clearance. A bag is no match for a tire. This easily could have been avoided if someone would have just taken a minut to look. The areo sport will fold down over the crimp, and at first if it looks like there is clearance, check the next day, and also check a week later, and even a month later. It dosnt hurt. Better safe then out $200 bones. For your own inexperience. Im going to go work....


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:31 PM 2-27-2009_


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Exploded bag ([email protected])*

Well put Kevin.


----------



## seanxnj (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Exploded bag ([email protected])*

Yea i def feel bad cause i know it was my fault. The thing is that the tire spun fine when it was on the jackstands so i figured that i had clearence room, guess i was wrong. Complete installer error. Once again this is my first go at anything of this nature..... Now i took of my bumper and fender today and did some measuring, for me to clear the bag is going to be quit a bit of spacing involved. What im wondering is with a 18x8 wheel with a 35 offset (215/40 tire) how big of a spacer can i use before smashing into my fender. Fenders are rolled already too.


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Exploded bag (seanxnj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seanxnj* »_Yea i def feel bad cause i know it was my fault. The thing is that the tire spun fine when it was on the jackstands so i figured that i had clearence room, guess i was wrong. Complete installer error. Once again this is my first go at anything of this nature..... Now i took of my bumper and fender today and did some measuring, for me to clear the bag is going to be quit a bit of spacing involved. What im wondering is with a 18x8 wheel with a 35 offset (215/40 tire) how big of a spacer can i use before smashing into my fender. Fenders are rolled already too. 

why dont you just stick your face down there and look/measure. it aint rocket science. spin your bag up or space your wheels out to clear the bag. problem solved


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Exploded bag (windsorvr)*

slip on bags are intro to the bair ride world.
if you go buy a geo metro, it doesnt come with navi, power windows, and heated leather seats.
You gotta pay to play. So I had this same problem, what i did was hit up [email protected]/ Andrew M. (vortex user) and got me hooked up with some bagyards. Plenty of clearance and I couldnt be happier man. Do yourself a favor and ditch these..you cant be low on 18s with slip on bags pure and simple.


----------



## seanxnj (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Exploded bag (seanxnj)*

Ok so i took of the fender, did some measuring. Looks like im gonnna have to do a pretty hefty space in order to get this thing low. I need somewhere in the ballpark of 3/4 of an inch. Which , as far as i can see, not going to be possible without pulling my fenders. So i think the biggest i can go with this is 10mm. Is there a "safe zone" as far as amount of distance between the bag and wheel? Any other suggestions on what i can do?


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Exploded bag (b. diddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b. diddy* »_slip on bags are intro to the bair ride world.
if you go buy a geo metro, it doesnt come with navi, power windows, and heated leather seats.
You gotta pay to play. So I had this same problem, what i did was hit up [email protected]/ Andrew M. (vortex user) and got me hooked up with some bagyards. Plenty of clearance and I couldnt be happier man. Do yourself a favor and ditch these..you cant be low on 18s with slip on bags pure and simple.

i heard some people were getting lower on slip overs then bagyards.....just what i heard though


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Exploded bag (hotvr6guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotvr6guy* »_
i heard some people were getting lower on slip overs then bagyards.....just what i heard though









with alot of work..yea i had both control arms and dogbone on the ground.
BUT..i had no wheel clearance, could of never been low on 18s, they rode like shytt. Bagged struts are better all the way around.


_Modified by b. diddy at 6:24 PM 3-1-2009_


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Exploded bag (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_
this is true for the current time being. however, i have worked with b.diddy to solve his problem. i will most likely send his old struts back to austria for disassembly and see if there is an internal problem. as you can see by what i have just said both myself, and bagyard stand behind what they sell. go ahead and ask b.diddy how his customer service was with my company. i know this was probably a joke but i just want to clear the air that i b.diddy and i have reached a solution and he has been well taken care of









oh i wasnt bashing anything or anyone. i was just stating what i heard thats all. im sure bagyards are worth everypenny, as they seem it so far on these current build threads. They sure a pretty damn sweet looking thats for sure!
but i think the air of coils do just a fine job as well














imo of course!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Exploded bag (b. diddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b. diddy* »_
BUT..i had no wheel clearance, could of never been low on 18s, they rode like shytt. Bagged struts are better all the way around.


How do you figure? Assuming someone is using a quality coilover or strut for their aerosports, they'd have very similar damping and travel to the bagyards. At that point, the bagyard's only superior qualities are the lack of the internal spacer so they can compress more and the ability to lift the car a few inches higher.
If the slip over's ride like ****, it's probably due to a poor damper setting that doesn't match the pressure you rode your bag at, or the struts weren't short enough for however low the perches were spun and they were bottoming out.
Bagyards are awesome, but it's entirely possible to put together a quality setup with the aero sports with some work.


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Exploded bag (hotvr6guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotvr6guy* »_
oh i wasnt bashing anything or anyone. i was just stating what i heard thats all. im sure bagyards are worth everypenny, as they seem it so far on these current build threads. They sure a pretty damn sweet looking thats for sure!
*but i think the air of coils do just a fine job as well *














imo of course! 

it all depends what you want, if you want to have limited wheel selection, your car to ride like ***********..etc etc.
as andrew said..they have gone far and beyond as far as open road tuning and bagyard.


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_its due to the position of the bag relative to the wheel. the bagyard struts lower mounting plate sits REALLY high. i'll grab some snaps of what i'm talking about tomorrow when i'm at the shop









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

